

Ask HN: How Good Is Web-Based VR with Oculus Rift? - nni

I have seen that Mozilla is playing with VR, and I think Chrome.  I am curious how good the experience is versus &quot;native&quot; (i.e., not a VR-enabled web page).  Basically the same?
======
billconan
I never tried viewing a web page with vr. but I did try to view my windows
desktop with oculus rift and I can't read the text.

the resolution isn't enough.

